# VPACE Max 26 Aufbau



## cougar1982 (30. November 2019)

Ich habe gerade zusammen mit meiner Tochter den Aufbau eines Max 26 begonnen.

Der Rahmen










Die gabel wird eine 27,5er Reba die auf 80mm Reduziert wird. Ich bin gerade dabei die Dämpfung auf das niedrige Gewicht anzupassen.




Die Kurbel ist natürlich auch von VPACE




Beim Steuersatz wird die Schraube längerfristig gegen eine aus Alu getauscht.




Beim Innenlager habe ich den beiliegenden Stahlring gleich gegen einen aus Alu getauscht.




Sattelstütze




Naben




Schnellspanner






Der Rest der Teile und die Bilder vom Aufbau folgen Stück für Stück


----------



## Surtre (30. November 2019)

@snoeren Seit wann sind eigentlich die Schweißnähte nicht mehr verspachtelt?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## nikkfuchs (30. November 2019)

Sehr schön! Da bleib ich drann, bei uns ist gerade auch ein MAX26/EMMA26 auf der Werkbank.
?


----------



## Surtre (30. November 2019)

nikkfuchs schrieb:


> ...EMMA26


----------



## afru (30. November 2019)

Hab mich auch dran gehängt, welche Kurbellänge hast Du genommen?


----------



## cougar1982 (30. November 2019)

afru schrieb:


> Hab mich auch dran gehängt, welche Kurbellänge hast Du genommen?


135mm


----------



## afru (1. Dezember 2019)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> 135mm


Ok, ich wollte auf 145mm gehen 
Was für ein Innenlager verwendest Du?

Hast schon Schaltung und Bremsen im Auge?


----------



## cougar1982 (1. Dezember 2019)

Das Innenlager war bei der Kurbel dabei. Ich glaube es ist von Shimano. Muss ich mal nachschauen.

Schaltung wird eine X1 die habe ich schon und Bremse eine MT2 wenn es von der Einstellbarkeit nah genug an den Lenker geht. Die MT2 habe ich noch von mir rumliegen.


----------



## cougar1982 (1. Dezember 2019)




----------



## snoeren (3. Dezember 2019)

Surtre schrieb:


> @snoeren Seit wann sind eigentlich die Schweißnähte nicht mehr verspachtelt?


Das waren sie nur in der allerersten Produktion. Aus Gewichtsgründen und um die Möglichkeit für nachträgliches Pulverbeschichten zu ermöglichen, hab ich drauf verzichtet.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. Dezember 2019)

Wann geht's weiter hier. 

Ha, die Alpine have ich mir auch geholt. Schön günstig bei sehr wenig Gewicht...leider weiß. Will man die in schwarz kosten die gleich mehr als doppelt so viel. Aber man ist ja erfinderisch...


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (13. Dezember 2019)

Tretlager und Steuersatz sind eingebaut. Bilder kommen die nächsten Tage. Momentan warte ich auf wichtige Teile. Die Speichen sollten Montag eintreffen und der passende Airshaft auch hoffentlich anfang der Woche. Dann geht es richtig weiter.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. Dezember 2019)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Tretlager und Steuersatz sind eingebaut. Bilder kommen die nächsten Tage. Momentan warte ich auf wichtige Teile. Die Speichen sollten Montag eintreffen und der passende Airshaft auch hoffentlich anfang der Woche. Dann geht es richtig weiter.


Welche Speichen werden es? Laser?


----------



## kona86 (13. Dezember 2019)

Wir richtig fein. Welche Sattelstütze ist das?


----------



## cougar1982 (16. Dezember 2019)

Speichen werden Laser. Die Sattelstütze ist aus China. Eine Noname Stütze. Sollte bei dem Gewicht aber halten.

Die Speichen liegen bei der Post und ich kann diese erst morgen Abend abholen. Leider geht momentan nicht viel weiter da einfach die Teile noch fehlen. Aber wenigstens ein paar bilder habe ich noch.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (17. Dezember 2019)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Speichen werden Laser. Die Sattelstütze ist aus China. Eine Noname Stütze. Sollte bei dem Gewicht aber halten.
> 
> Die Speichen liegen bei der Post und ich kann diese erst morgen Abend abholen. Leider geht momentan nicht viel weiter da einfach die Teile noch fehlen. Aber wenigstens ein paar bilder habe ich noch.


Jupp, die Sattelstütze hab ich auch in den Favoriten bei Ali für den nächsten Aufbau. Wie schwer/leichte l ist die wirklich?
Schöner Match mit dem Farben vom Lenker? Welche Breite hat der? Und wo wurde dieser gekauft?
Wieso weiße Hüllen? Passt mMn nicht zu den schwarzen parts. Wo wiederholt sich das weiß? Nur beim Schriftzug?
Ich hab auch noch recht schwere Scheiben verbaut, werden aber gegen Ashima getauscht. Spart fast 80g.


----------



## nikkfuchs (17. Dezember 2019)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Ich habe gerade zusammen mit meiner Tochter den Aufbau eines Max 26 begonnen.
> 
> Sattelstütze
> 
> ...



Hast du zufällig noch den Link zu der Sattelstütze


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (17. Dezember 2019)

nikkfuchs schrieb:


> Hast du zufällig noch den Link zu der Sattelstütze


€ 28,65  21%OFF | Fahrrad Sattelstütze Fahrrad Radfahren Zyklus Sattelstütze MTB Rennrad Carbon Sattelstütze Sattelstütze 27,2-31,6mm 300-400mm Super licht 130-155g








						39.92US $ 20% OFF|ELITAONE MTB Carbon Fiber Seat post 27.2mm Road/Mountain Bike Super light Seatpost 125g Titanium Screws|Bicycle Seat Post|   - AliExpress
					

Smarter Shopping, Better Living!  Aliexpress.com




					a.aliexpress.com
				



Aber nur zu empfehlen für leichte Fahrer wie Kindern


----------



## nikkfuchs (17. Dezember 2019)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Aber nur zu empfehlen für leichte Fahrer wie Kindern



Danke wäre eh fürs Kind. Hätte zwar eine alte Alu KCNC über die ich bei ihr verbaut hätte, aber da stört mich weniger das Gewicht mit 179g, als die riesen "Bandenwerbung". Die sieht plain schwarz aus.

(Ich bin an meinem Rad mit der Fizik Cyrano 00 zufrieden)


----------



## cougar1982 (17. Dezember 2019)

Diese 
Sattelstütze habe ich gekauft.

Die Felgen werden weiß, die Schrift ist weiß und eben die Schaltzughülle. Bei der Sattelstütze habe ich noch überlegt ob ich die umlackiere.


----------



## afru (17. Dezember 2019)

Welche Bremsen und Scheiben sind das?
Hab als Sattelstütze die von FSA bestellt genauso wie den Lenker, gibts im Angebot bei Wiggle oft unter 100€ für beide.
China Carbon ist mir mal durchgebrochen


----------



## Colt__Seavers (17. Dezember 2019)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Diese
> Sattelstütze habe ich gekauft.
> 
> Die Felgen werden weiß, die Schrift ist weiß und eben die Schaltzughülle. Bei der Sattelstütze habe ich noch überlegt ob ich die umlackiere.


Dann haut das hin! Ein Glück hast du eine Tochter...ich musste die weißen Felgen schwarz lackieren, da ich einen Jungen habe. Aber die 30€ für eine 350g Felge ist einfach zu gut!

Vielleicht ja einen weißen Vorbau nehmen, dann passts wieder


----------



## cougar1982 (17. Dezember 2019)

Bremsscheiben sind Formula die Bremsen selbst werden Magura MT2

Der Vorbau ist schwarz. Ich werde es erstmal so aufbauen und wenn das nicht stimmig genug aussieht kann ich immernoch Teile lackieren.


----------



## cougar1982 (17. Dezember 2019)

Der Lenker hat übrigens 700mm.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (17. Dezember 2019)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Der Lenker hat übrigens 700mm.


Dann geht das Gewicht in Ordnung. Hab nämlich einen KCNC Darkside in 600mm Alu hier. Der wiegt 150g und kostet 27€


----------



## Surtre (19. Dezember 2019)

snoeren schrieb:


> Das waren sie nur in der allerersten Produktion. Aus Gewichtsgründen und um die Möglichkeit für nachträgliches Pulverbeschichten zu ermöglichen, hab ich drauf verzichtet.


Dann habe ich ja mal wieder einen Volltreffer gelandet.
Egal, jetzt ist es fertig...


----------



## giant_r (19. Dezember 2019)

Surtre schrieb:


> Dann habe ich ja mal wieder einen Volltreffer gelandet.
> Egal, jetzt ist es fertig...


wenn fertig dann endlich bilder!!!?, bin schon gepannt


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Surtre (19. Dezember 2019)

Hier gibt es frische Bilder:




__





						Album Vpace Hex26 - MTB-News.de
					






					fotos.mtb-news.de


----------



## afru (19. Dezember 2019)

Cooles Bike, wer hat Dir die XTR Kurbel gekürzt?


----------



## giant_r (19. Dezember 2019)

danke, herr und meister....


----------



## Surtre (19. Dezember 2019)

afru schrieb:


> Cooles Bike, wer hat Dir die XTR Kurbel gekürzt?


Danke!
Die Kurbel habe ich selbst gekürzt 
@cougar1982 
Du sagst bitte Bescheid, wenn es deinen Thread zu sehr kapert?


----------



## nikkfuchs (19. Dezember 2019)

Surtre schrieb:


> Hier gibt es frische Bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Sieht sehr stimmig aus. Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (19. Dezember 2019)

Surtre schrieb:


> Hier gibt es frische Bilder:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Herrliches Bike! Eure Mädels können sich freuen!
Kurbel selbst gekürzt und das sogar bei der hohlen XTR? stark! Sehe schon, Buchse eingesetzt. Wo sind die denn her? Haben die ein Außengewinde, wegen Sechskant?
Hast ja den gleichen Lenker wie der @cougar1982 ? Ist der irgendwie bekannt?


----------



## Surtre (19. Dezember 2019)

Colt__Seavers schrieb:


> Herrliches Bike! Eure Mädels können sich freuen!
> Kurbel selbst gekürzt und das sogar bei der hohlen XTR? stark! Sehe schon, Buchse eingesetzt. Wo sind die denn her? Haben die ein Außengewinde, wegen Sechskant?
> Hast ja den gleichen Lenker wie der @cougar1982 ? Ist der irgendwie bekannt?


Die Buchsen sind auch selbst gefertigt. Anders als Kurbeltom Presse ich sie nicht ein, sondern spanne zusammen mit der Pedalachse das Hohlprofil zusammen.

Ich bin bei eBay über der Lenker gestolpert. Viele in UD mit wenig Beschriftung gibt es da nicht.


----------



## cougar1982 (22. Dezember 2019)

Das Hinterrad ist schon mal fertig. Vorderrad hat schon mal Speichen muss aber noch zentriert werden. Werde da aber heute nicht mehr genug Zeit dafür haben.
Reifen sind eigentlich auch schon da. Hinten kommt ein Race King Racesport drauf und vorne ein Cross King Racesport (da wurde mir aber die Puregripp Version geliefert)
Sattelklemme ist auch schon da. Weitere Bilder folgen. Leider warte ich auch noch immer auf den Airshaft für die Gabel.


----------



## olsche (22. Dezember 2019)

Welche Farbe hat die Gabel?


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (22. Dezember 2019)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Das Hinterrad ist schon mal fertig. Vorderrad hat schon mal Speichen muss aber noch zentriert werden. Werde da aber heute nicht mehr genug Zeit dafür haben.
> Reifen sind eigentlich auch schon da. Hinten kommt ein Race King Racesport drauf und vorne ein Cross King Racesport (da wurde mir aber die Puregripp Version geliefert)
> Sattelklemme ist auch schon da. Weitere Bilder folgen. Leider warte ich auch noch immer auf den Airshaft für die Gabel.


Ist das eine 27.2 Sattelstütze? Sieht so fett aus

Wird n schickes Rad!


----------



## cougar1982 (22. Dezember 2019)

Die Gabel wird schwarz. Die lag noch bei mir in der Garage.
Die Sattelstütze sieht sehr fett aus weil sie auch 30,9 hat. Der Rahmen sit auch für eine Variostütze vorbereitet. Aber aus gewichtsgründen möchte ich darauf verzichten. Dafür gibt es aber eine Schelle mit Schnellspanner.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (22. Dezember 2019)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Die Gabel wird schwarz. Die lag noch bei mir in der Garage.
> Die Sattelstütze sieht sehr fett aus weil sie auch 30,9 hat. Der Rahmen sit auch für eine Variostütze vorbereitet. Aber aus gewichtsgründen möchte ich darauf verzichten. Dafür gibt es aber eine Schelle mit Schnellspanner.


30,9 bei einem Kinderrahmen?


----------



## olsche (22. Dezember 2019)

Ich würde die Gabel glaube ich in weiss oder Rahmenfarbe machen, wenn ich die eh auseinander hätte...


----------



## cougar1982 (23. Dezember 2019)

die 30,9 machen schon Sinn weil der Rahmen auch für Sattelstützen mit interner Ansteuerung vorbereitet ist und ich glaube die gibt es in 27,2 nicht. ich hatte ursprünglich auch überlegt eine 27,2er Stütze mit Reduzierung zu verbauen. Aber ich glaube bei dem geringen Sattelauszug und dem Gewicht dempen die Stützen auch dann nicht. Und das gewicht der Stütze ist auch so sehr niedrig.

Die Gabel ist mehr oder weniger auch ein Experiment. Die hatte bei mir auch nie so richtig gut funktioniert. Darum habe ich auch an der Dämpfung etwas gearbeitet... Wenn das nicht funktioniert wie es soll kommt auch eine andere rein.


----------



## cougar1982 (23. Dezember 2019)




----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## Colt__Seavers (23. Dezember 2019)

cougar1982 schrieb:


>


Geschultes Auge weiß du hast bei bike24 eingekauft. Super Preise bei einzelnen Speichen und Nippel! Und liefern tun sie immer blitzschnell.


----------



## cougar1982 (29. Dezember 2019)

Stimmt die Preise für die Speichen waren dort sehr gut.
Leider warte ich immernoch auf die Lieferung des Airshaft. In der Bestellung fehlt noch ein anderes Teil aber ich habe die Hoffung, dass es bald mal was wird. Sonst wird die Gabel erstmal mit 2cm mehr Hub verbaut.

Die Laufräder sind vom Gewicht ganz ok. Die Naben sind nicht die Leichtesten aber wichtig ist die Rotierende Masse.






Die Kassette ist von meinem Crosser übrig den ich auf 1X1 umgebaut habe. Schwer aber reicht um erstmal zu schauen ob die 11-42 reichen. Sonst kommt eine Sunrace 11-46 drauf.





Hinterreifen


----------



## Colt__Seavers (29. Dezember 2019)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Die Laufräder sind vom Gewicht ganz ok. .
> 
> 
> 
> ...


Du brauchst doch kein Gummi hobeln um noch die letzten Gramm rauszuholen 

Die Laufräder sind doch schon mega leicht! Doll unter 1400g schafft man mit den Alpina nur mit extrem leichten Naben und die sind oft sehr teuer. Alles richtig gemacht.


----------



## cougar1982 (29. Dezember 2019)

Das hat nichts mit dem Gewicht zu tun. Die Gumminippel kommen bei mir immer weg. Hatte da bei meinem Rennrad sehr schlechte Erfahrung gemacht. Die seitlichen Nippel haben am Carbon der Gabel geschliffen und immer Sand mit genommen bist irgendwann ca 1mm tief die Gabel durchgeschliffen war. Daher kommen die immer ab.


----------



## Deer_KB1 (8. Januar 2020)

Hi,
cool sehen Eure Räder aus. Ich hätte da ne Frage, was für ein Steuersatz passt denn da? Ich wollte eine 1 1/8" Gabel verbauen. Muss er voll oder teilintegriert sein? Die Info konnte ich noch nicht finden. Welches maß hat denn das Sitzrohr? Also Aussenmaß?
Vielen Dank für Eure Hilfe. Wenn der Rahmen da ist, werde ich hier mehr beitragen.
MfG Peter


----------



## cougar1982 (10. Januar 2020)

Es geht endlich mal weiter. Die Gabel ist fertig. Die Dämpfung fühlt sich sehr gut an und sollte für das geringe Fahrergewicht gut funktionieren. Der Schaft wurde auch gekürzt.





Pedale gibt es auch.





Der Sattel ist noch nicht entgültig. Der wird aber erstmal zum Testen genutzt.





Gabel, Lenker, Vorbau, Pedale, Sattel, Kassette, Hinterrad und Vorderbremse sind schon mal verbaut. Bilder gibt es demnächst.


----------



## cougar1982 (13. Januar 2020)

Ich bin mir momentan nicht so ganz sicher auf welche Breite ich den Lenker kürzen sollte. Ich denke 620mm könnte ganz gut hinhauen. Aber da bin ich ganz froh wenn jemand da mit erfahrung bei 6Jährigen etwas dazu sagen könnte.


----------



## LemonLipstick (13. Januar 2020)

Meine Jungs fahren 580mm ( 8 Jahre ) und 620mm ( 11 Jahre ) am Hardtail.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (13. Januar 2020)

580 8 Jahre. 620 ist zu fett für 6! (mMn)


----------



## afru (13. Januar 2020)

620mm passt bei meinem 7 Jährigen auch ganz gut


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## olsche (15. Januar 2020)

600 bei meiner mit 9.


----------



## meier72 (20. Januar 2020)

Meine 6 Jährige fährt 580 am Vpace und meine 10 Jährige 600 auch am Vpace....
Am Neuen Rad werden es 620


----------



## Colt__Seavers (20. Januar 2020)

Ich glaube so langsam müsste er wwissen, dass 620 zu breit für ein 6 jähriges Kind ist


----------



## cougar1982 (22. Januar 2020)

So ich melde mich mal zurück. Ich bin in letzter Zeit mit ein paar anderen Projekten voll beschäftigt. Aber gestern habe ich zumindest etwas Zeit gefunden und den Lenker gekürzt und die Schaltzüge verlegt. Heute Abend werde ich mal sehen ob das mit den MT2 überhaupt so klappt. Ich denke die Bremshebel sind selbst ganz nah am Lenker noch zu weit entfernt.

Zur Lenkerbreite: Meine Tochter ist natütlich 7 und nicht 6. Da waren meine Finger zum Schreiben mal wieder zu Dick. 
Der Lenker ist jetzt 600mm breit. Ihr Early Rider den sie noch fährt hat 530mm. Der umstieg auf 70mm mehr wird erstmal reichen.


----------



## Chris_DH (28. Januar 2020)

cougar1982 schrieb:


> Speichen werden Laser. Die Sattelstütze ist aus China. Eine Noname Stütze. Sollte bei dem Gewicht aber halten.
> 
> Die Speichen liegen bei der Post und ich kann diese erst morgen Abend abholen. Leider geht momentan nicht viel weiter da einfach die Teile noch fehlen. Aber wenigstens ein paar bilder habe ich noch.


@cougar1982 hast du einen Link zum Lenker?


----------



## cougar1982 (29. Januar 2020)

Link


----------



## cougar1982 (5. Februar 2020)

Es ist fertig.  OK den Kettenstrebenschutz habe ich noch vergessen.


----------



## Colt__Seavers (5. Februar 2020)

Sieht gut aus. Zwei Dinge die mich jedoch stören: zu großer Sattel und die Aufkleber auf den Felgen.

Und richtig richtig nice wären Tauchrohre in weiß


----------



## cougar1982 (5. Februar 2020)

Der Sattel ist mir auch beim Probesitzen heute sehr negativ aufgefallen (war auch nur ein Versuch weil der noch da war). Ich habe jetzt den SDG FLY bestellt in hoffentlich der richtigen Farbe Bei Bike 24 für 28€
Die Gabel war noch da und hatte keine Verwendung. Dann extra eine andere kaufen?  Dafür funktioniert die Gabel mit der Geänderten Dämpfung sehr sehr gut. Die Arbeit hat sich d auf jeden fall gelohnt. Weil alles von der Stange funktioniert bei dem Gewicht nicht sinnvoll.


----------



## MTB-News.de




----------



## cougar1982 (5. Februar 2020)

Und die Aufkleber stören mich nicht. Das Rot passt irgendwie zum Rot an der Kurbel und dem Ring an der Gabel


----------

